# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  How to Set XP Password

## metropetro

As a Windows XP computer user who care about my privacy very much, I *set up password XP* after I own my PC. And that habit has continued for two years. Sometimes I heard someone's computer was been hacked and he could not login his pc any more, just because he has never changed his password, therefore it is easy for other hackers to crack the machine. 


I was afraid of the same matter happened in my old notebook computer, so I set Winodws XP password  of mine again  at set intervals. Furthermore, with the curiousness of  Windows XP set password, I found out nearly all the ways about how to set a password on Windows XP. As time passes, I mastered such knowledge about how to *set XP password* gradually.

In my opinion, the common free way to set password Windows XP is the safe mode, you just have to follow the following steps:
(1) Shut down the system and after some seconds reboot the computer. Now to go to safe mode, you just have to press "F8" while it is rebooting. You will see a black screen with a number of options, choose "Safe mode" and click "enter" button. 
(2) Select the Windows XP as the operating system and when safe mode will be loaded, you will get the welcome screen. Now click on the administrator to log on as administrator.
(3) Now click on the start button on the extreme left of the computer screen and click run. Now in the run dialog box, you have to type "control userpasswords". Now press enter, you will see a new window pick an account to change, there you just click on the administrator account.
(4) Now you will see list of options, just select "Create a password" from the options given. You will get two dialogue boxes as typing password and confirming password, fill both of the fields. Now you have to click ok to finish the process. Now to see the changes made, reboot the computer and after selecting safe mod, you will be asked to enter the password.

I recommend you to *set administrator password XP* again at least once in a month to avoid any kind of security breaches. It is also essential to update the Windows once in a month to avoid internet worms. Otherwise, Windows Password Rcovery Tool is your another choice.

----------


## mikehussy

Its very simple you can set password from Control panel.

----------


## smokdarecki

Yes, that's right...please use Control Panel to set new password. But do not forgett it.
Recovering passwords could be a difficult task for unexperienced computer users.

----------

